# Has Anyone Seen the Truth Project?



## Reformed Christian

Our church is currently going through the Truth Project on Wednesday evenings. Has anybody seen it? Here's the trailer.

[video=youtube;GJ8ikrDisDU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJ8ikrDisDU[/video]


----------



## sastark

I haven't seen it, but one of my coworkers (who is not Reformed) has and loves it. He keeps trying to get me interested in it. I just haven't had the time to look into it yet. How is it? I know R. C. Sproul is involved, right?


----------



## BradyC

I have been through it and really enjoyed it. It does a great job of teaching Christians how to think correctly and how to construct a biblical world view. It is a thirteen set DVD series done on a weekly basis (for thirteen weeks) in a small group type setting. The series was presented very well and seemed to be very effective with our group.

In Christ,
Brady


----------



## Seb

I went through it about 6 months ago. And really enjoyed it. I was pleasantly surprised at how many times Del Tackett quoted and taught from the Westminster Confession.

The only thing I didn't like is that in some of the later classes they have a RC priest give commentary on some the social/political issues. Although I thought Ravi, Sproul, and Os Guinness all did a great job on their parts.

From the first lesson: What is the definition of Truth? I love that question, it's stumped almost everyone I've asked it to since that class. It's interesting, and sad, to see how morally relativistic the lost world really is. The twelve year old boy had a better handle on things than anyone else did.


----------



## Wannabee

We recently purchased the DVDs as well, and plan on going through the series this Fall. I've watched most of them, and have been pleased. Much of what we might not like about FOTF is absent. As has been mentioned, there is an ecumenical element that is distracting. And, you'll want to correct a few things that are said. But it is very well done and will be a great tool to help Christians gain confidence in what they know (should know) and engage in defending the faith against the gainsayers.


----------



## Staphlobob

Seb said:


> The only thing I didn't like is that in some of the later classes they have a RC priest give commentary on some the social/political issues.



That by itself is enough to make me refuse to see it. Doubtless it's a fine work in all other respects, but I know enough about papist social action and politics to see leaven at work.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

BradyC said:


> I have been through it and really enjoyed it. It does a great job of teaching Christians how to think correctly and how to construct a biblical world view. It is a thirteen set DVD series done on a weekly basis (for thirteen weeks) in a small group type setting. The series was presented very well and seemed to be very effective with our group.
> 
> In Christ,
> Brady



It looks interesting. Tell me, Is it just video, or is there some accompanying cirriculum? Notes, leader's guides, study questions, stuff like that?

I'm looking for material for a men's study group for this fall, and wonder if this might be what I'm looking for?

As I was watching this trailer, I was thinking ...."this might be it..."
Any more info would be appreciated.


----------



## Reformed Christian

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> It looks interesting. Tell me, Is it just video, or is there some accompanying cirriculum? Notes, leader's guides, study questions, stuff like that?
> 
> I'm looking for material for a men's study group for this fall, and wonder if this might be what I'm looking for?
> 
> As I was watching this trailer, I was thinking ...."this might be it..."
> Any more info would be appreciated.



There's a good bit of material that is provided for the group facilitator. Typically you'll have the 1 hour video and then 30 minutes or so of discussion. I'll tell you, though, it's like drinking from a fire hydrant so that's not really the time to introduce anything new, but to talk about what you heard and learned.

We have a pretty diverse group - our church and families from 3 or 4 other churches attending. Those who are not Reformed or are new to Reformed theology have all talked about how much it stretches them and that it's hard to take it all in. While those who are solidly Reformed have generally been able to move right along with it.

Also, if you're looking for something fantastic to use in a Men's study, you may want to check out the study put together by Paul Washer called The One True God. We're currently using this in our Sunday School class at church. Our families have integrated that into family worship and both kids and adults are active in the discussion. It's the kind of thing you cannot do without your Bible open in front of you. Very good study on the nature and attributes of God.

Here's a link to the full One True God workbook in PDF.


----------



## Seb

Staphlobob said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I didn't like is that in some of the later classes they have a RC priest give commentary on some the social/political issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That by itself is enough to make me refuse to see it. Doubtless it's a fine work in all other respects, but I know enough about papist social action and politics to see leaven at work.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I cringed the few times that he spoke, not because of what he said, but because of what he represents. During our group discussions after the videos I remember saying "Surely they could have used a protestant commentator instead."

I'd never heard of the guy before. His name is Robert Sirico. He founded the The Acton Institute for the Study of Religion & Liberty 

Fortunately his segments were short and sparse. 

I would say the Sirico's role was a very small and fairly 'generic' one. He wasn't explaining theology or doctrine, as much as he was discussing where America has gone wrong and the problems of a big government / nanny state. The viewpoints and observations he espoused were not ones that struck me as unique to the RC 'faith'. For the most part he was much like a kinder, gentler, and toned down Rush Limbaugh (with a collar of course. )

I certainly wouldn't let his involvement make me throw out the entire series.


----------



## Seb

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> BradyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been through it and really enjoyed it. It does a great job of teaching Christians how to think correctly and how to construct a biblical world view. It is a thirteen set DVD series done on a weekly basis (for thirteen weeks) in a small group type setting. The series was presented very well and seemed to be very effective with our group.
> 
> In Christ,
> Brady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks interesting. Tell me, Is it just video, or is there some accompanying cirriculum? Notes, leader's guides, study questions, stuff like that?
> 
> I'm looking for material for a men's study group for this fall, and wonder if this might be what I'm looking for?
> 
> As I was watching this trailer, I was thinking ...."this might be it..."
> Any more info would be appreciated.
Click to expand...


After you are trained to teach it and receive the curriculum, you get a login and password to a protected site, then you can give your students access to it also. You can print out as much or as little as you want for handouts.

There is a wealth of info on that site. Pretty much each lesson in it's entirety, outlines, bios, suggested reading lists, etc.

Our Church going to present it again soon and I'm considering teaching the class. Now if I can just find a way to edit the priest out of the videos I'll be set.


----------



## BradyC

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> BradyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been through it and really enjoyed it. It does a great job of teaching Christians how to think correctly and how to construct a biblical world view. It is a thirteen set DVD series done on a weekly basis (for thirteen weeks) in a small group type setting. The series was presented very well and seemed to be very effective with our group.
> 
> In Christ,
> Brady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks interesting. Tell me, Is it just video, or is there some accompanying cirriculum? Notes, leader's guides, study questions, stuff like that?
> 
> I'm looking for material for a men's study group for this fall, and wonder if this might be what I'm looking for?
> 
> As I was watching this trailer, I was thinking ...."this might be it..."
> Any more info would be appreciated.
Click to expand...


Like others have said, there is some material available to help guide the discussion times. However, we did not follow it strictly...it is a lot of material packed into an hour DVD so there is usually plenty to discuss.

In Christ,
Brady


----------

